# Scale Auto Style



## marley79 (May 3, 2009)

I got some scale auto style parts for the honda s2000 a while ago but have decided to go a different way with the model. I am planning to sell them but have no idea of their worth, does anybody know how much they sell for on the bay or are they just worthless plastic? cheers


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Those parts are not worthless at all. I do know the owner, Chris, sold all the molds and left over inventory to a guy in Canada. I'm unsure if he has started production on anything.

You'll probably get more action on these parts over at Automotive Forums.
http://www.automotiveforums.com/vbulletin/forumdisplay.php?f=927

Not sure what I would ask for them though. Good Luck!
Chris


----------



## marley79 (May 3, 2009)

well they are on ebay so i will soon find out if they are worth anything or not. 
heres hoping they are worth a mint.


----------

